# pic from today



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

Just a few more frags and I am done.......I will just sit back and watch it grow.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

damn nice....but what is that like floating tupperware thing in the top?? Looks to be filled with some fish or coral or something...


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> damn nice....but what is that like floating tupperware thing in the top?? Looks to be filled with some fish or coral or something...


 Thanks,
The thing you are asking about is a clear soap dish. It is stuck to the back wall of the tank with suction cups. It is there to temporarily hold fragments of coral.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

WOW. looks awesome man.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

kick ass setup you have


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Wow, that's a beautiful tank


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

very nice


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

i heard fraqgiin coral is very much so wiorth the cash... like all u need ais a foot of water and strong light and a massive piond and u can make some serious dow


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

wow speechless, awsome tank man!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> damn nice....but what is that like floating tupperware thing in the top?? Looks to be filled with some fish or coral or something...


 i'm guessing its the frags he is yet to sort out


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats a sweet ass tank


----------

